# رادع الصدمات التلسكوبي Telescopic shock absorber



## عاطف مخلوف (1 أبريل 2009)

*رادع الصدمات التلسكوبي **Shock Absorber**Telescopic *



*[FONT=&quot]أ - الغرض منه : حيث أن اليايات( [/FONT]**Coil Springs**[FONT=&quot] ) لا تعود الى حالة السكون الا بعد بضع ذبذات فيقوم رادع الصدمات التلسكوبي [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]بمعادلة اهتزازت اليايات لتكون قادرة على ردع الصدمات المتكرره .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ب – نظرية عملها : [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]1- تبذل روادع الاهتزازات مقاومة لذبذبات اليايات وتنتج هذه المقاومة عن مرور الزيت بسرعة كبيرة خلال فتحات صغيرة .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]2- الطاقة التى يمتصها الرادع تتوقف علي لزوجة الزيت وتظهر في صورة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الزيت داخل الرادع.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]3 – ميزة النوع الهيدروليكي أن مقاومة الزيت تتناسب طرديا مع مربع سرعة تدفقه خلال الفتحات الصغيرة ، ومن هنا فإنه يتزايد بسرعة مع حركة التعليق السريعة .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ج - المكونات : [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تتركب رادعة الصدمات الهيدروليكية التلسكوبية مزدوجة التأثير من[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]اسطوانتين تحصران بينهما حيز يعرف بخزان التعويض [/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]يلتحم مع الاسطوانة الداخلية رأس ملولب في الاسطوانة الخارجية وملحوم مع الاسطوانة الداخلية من أسفل الغطاء والعين التي تثبت مع المحور أو مجموعة تعليق العجلة [/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]ينزلق داخل الاسطوانة مكبس ذو ذراع يمر بالرأس ويلتحم مع غطاء اسطواني لوقاية ذراع المكبس والذي يثبت به العين التى تتصل بشاسيه السيارة .[/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]يجهز الرأس بمانع تسرب للزيت لمنعه من التسرب الى خارج الاسطوانه [/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]يوجد بالمكبس عدد من الثقوب في صفين حلقيين متمركزين ، يحكم صف الثقوب الخارجي صمام قرصي محمل بياي قرصي على شكل نجمي بينما يحكم صف الثقوب الداخلي صمام قرصي محمل بياي حلزوني .[/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]تحكم الاسطوانة من اسفل بمجموعة صمام تشابه مجموعة المكبس في تركيبها .[/FONT]*



*[FONT=&quot]د – نظرية التشغيل : [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]1- في حالة انضغاط الياي :[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- عند تحرك العين السفلي الى أعلي ومعها الاسطوانتين [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- تتدفق كمية من الزيت الموجودة أسفل المكبس الى الحيز أعلاه ويمر الزيت من خلال الثقوب الخارجية بعد رفع الصمام عن قاعدته ضد الياي [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- وفي نفس الوقت تتدفق كمية معينة من الزيت من الحيز أسفل المكبس الى خزان التعويض من خلال صف الثقوب الداخلي في مجموعة الصمام التى تحكم الاسطوانة من اسفل بعد رفع الصمام عن قاعدته ضد الياي .[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- ويرجع تدفق هذا الجزء في هذا الاتجاه الى ان ذراع المكبس يشغل جزء من الحيز العلوى تقل بما يعادل حجم ذراع المكبس داخل الحيز العلوي . وهذه الكمية الزائدة من الزيت بالحيز السفلي هي التى تنتقل الى خزان التعويض [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- وبهذا يكون قد تم ردع او امتصاص ذبذبة الياي عند الانضغاط .[/FONT]*









 
*2-**[FONT=&quot]في حالة ارتداد الياي : [/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]عند تحرك العين السفلي ومعها الاسطوانتين الى اسفل : [/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot] يندفع الزيت من الحيز العلوي الى الحيز السفلي خلال صف ثقوب المكبس الداخلي بعد رفع الصمام عن مقعده ضد الياي الحلزوني [/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]يكون الزيت المندفع من الحيز العلوى أقل من الحيز السفلي بمقدار حجم جزء عمود المكبس ، ومن ثم يحدث تفريغ (خلخلة) في الجزء السفلي فتنددفع كمية من الزيت من خزان التعويض الى الحيز السفلي خلال صف الثقوب الخارجية بمجموة الصمام السفلي بعد رفع الصمام ضد الياي .[/FONT]*

*-**[FONT=&quot]وبهذا يكون قد تم ردع ذبذبة الياي عند الارتداد .[/FONT]*











​


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (2 أبريل 2009)

تسلم اخي الكريم دمت مبدعا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي مرورك واهتمامك بالتعليق ، بارك الله فيك .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 يوليو 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخى
--------


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يوليو 2009)

حياك الله وبياك أخي الكريم ، شرفتنى بمرورك .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم مهندس عاطف 
اشكر لك كل ما تقدمه في هذا القسم 
الذي أنار تواجدك أركانه ..
موضوع كصاحبه المميز.. ويستحق التثبيت ...

وفقك الله وبارك فيك..
وجزاك كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة.


----------



## رفعت سلطان (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل وممتاز وشكرا على المجهود الرائع 

مع تحيات
رفعت سلطان


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 ديسمبر 2009)

دكتورنا الفاضل الكريم 
شكرا متواصلا لتعليقاتكم الراصدة ، والمشجعة ، وبارك الله فيك ، وشهادتك دائما نصب العين ، وراحة للنفس فجزاكم الله خيرا ، ووفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضي .

الاخ الكريم رفعت 
شكرا اخي الكريم ، ومواضيعك تثري القسم ، وننتظر منك الكثير .


----------



## غسان حمادي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 ديسمبر 2009)

أهلا بك أخي غسان 
شكرا علي مرورك ، واهتمامك بالتعليق .


----------



## commander 15 (15 فبراير 2010)

حصلت على صيد ثمين :77:

موضوع مميز من مشرف متميز 
لتكتمل الفائدة نحتاج الى معرفة التالي 
-- كيف يمكنني ان افحص المساعدات ؟
-- هل ظهور تسرب للزيت من المساعد دليل على تلفه ؟
-- هل تلف احد الجوانب يحتم علي تغيير الجانب الآخر ام تغيير جميع المساعدات ؟
-- هل تغيير المساعد يتطلب تغيير الياي ايضا ؟
:81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## commander 15 (17 فبراير 2010)

بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع
وجهة نظر خاصة بي 
في حالة السيارة الجديدة عند تلف احد المساعدات فسوف اقوم بتغيير المساعد التالف فقط
لأنه يصعب تعويض اي قطعة اصلية في السيارة الجديدة.
اما في حالة السيارة قديمة تلف احد الجوانب يعني تغيير الجانبين او الأربع مع اليايات 
ولن اقوم بتغيير مساعد دون ياي 
لأن في اعتقادي تلف المساعد يعني تلف الياي وتغيير مساعد دون ياي ما يلبث ان يتلف بسبب الياي وتعود السيارة مثل السابق او اسوء والتجربة خير برهان .
اما طريقة الفحص فأي تسريب للزيت يعني تلف المساعد 
عدم ثبات السيارة خاصة في المنعطفات وشعورك ان السيارة تسحبك للخارج
كثرة اهتزاز السيارة في الطرق الغير مستوية 
 ضغط ومحاولة هز السيارة مثلا من وسط الصدام الأمامي ففي حالة وجود مقاومة لذلك يعني سلامة الياي. اما عدم وجود مقاومة وسهولة ترددها اعلى واسفل يدل على تلف 
وانصح بالتجربة والمقارنة بين السيارة الجديدة والقديمة لتشعر بالفرق
اكرر وجهة نظر خاصة بي ولا نستغني عن وجهات النظر الأخرى وآراء المهندسين
وإضافاتهم ​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الحبيب commander 15
أحسنت وأجدت ، واسمح لي أيضا ان اأدلي بدلوي مشاركة معك، وأتمني أن يحضرنا الاخوة المهندسين بالآراء فهي نعم الزاد لنا :
 *1 - فحص المساعدات : ( **shock absorbers**)*
*يعتمد عمر المساعد علي الكثير من العوامل مثل ، الكفاءة الاصلية ، حالة الطرق ، الاحمال ، عادات قائد السيارة ، ويقدر متوسط عمر المساعد ، في احوال الخدمة المتوسطة من (**24000 – 32000 km **) ، وبالرغم من انهم يقوموا بوظيفتهم بعد ذلك الا انهم يفقدوا الكثير من قدرتهم علي امتصاص الذبذبات *
*- الطريقة السريعة : *
*- لتحديد يتم بالضغط علي كلا جانبي مؤخر السيارة ، والسيارة علي ارض مستوية ، ثم تحريرها من الضغط عند وصولها لآخر مشوارها السفلي .*









*- يجب ان تعود السيارة الي مكانها السابق قبل الضغط ، دون اي ذبذبة ، اما اذا احس المختبر باستمرار تذبذب جسم السيارة اكثر من ذبذبتين بعد تحريرها من الضغط ، فذلك اشارة الي احتمال عطل المساعد ، ويجب تغييره .*

*- طريقة الفحص الدقيقة : *
*فهناك أجهزة تختبر المساعد دون فكه من مكانه ، فتركب رافعة هيدروليكية تحت السيارة بالقرب من المساعد ، ويتم تشغيل جهاز الرافعة تحت ضغط يقرأ علي المانومتر ثم نترك الهيكل يهبط بعنف فينقل الاهتزازات الي جهاز هيدروليكي يسجل الاهتزازات بيانيا ، علي شريط من الورق يلف بسرعة ثابتة .*
*وتبعا لرسم بياني معياري فان العامل يمكنه بناء علي ذلك معرفة حالة الرادع الجاري فحصه .*

*- طريقة الفحص بعد فك المساعد :*
*- بعد تنظيف المساعد بشكل جيد ، قم بفرد المساعد الي اقصي افراد ، ثم اقلبه واضغطه *
*- كرر هذه العملية عدة مرات لتتأكد من تخلص المساعد من الهواء *
*- بعد خروج الهواء ، يجب ان تشعر بمقامة في حالتي الضغط والافراد ، والا فيجب تغيير المساعد .*

*



*










 *ملاحظة : لا يجب فرد المساعد وهو مقلوب ، او علي جانبه والا تسرب الهواء داخله .*

*2 – ظهور تسربا خفيفا للزيت من المساعد ، لا يشير الي ضرورة تغييره ، بل يعد امرا طبيعيا .*

*3 – عند تلف احد المساعدين ، ينصح بعض الخبراء باستبدال الاربعة مساعدين اذا أمكن ، و يمكن الاكتفاء بتغيير الزوج الامامي سويا ، او الزوج الخلفي . *

*4 – لا يتوجب تغيير الياي عند تغيير المساعد ، ولكن يجب الكشف علي حالة اليايات .

مع تحياتي القلبية :84:
*


----------

